# Macbook Pro 10.5.8, Wireless Belkin G  F57230-4



## sundin (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the configuration mentioned in the title, and I can not get it to work together.
The Belkin router works fine with every other PC, a brand new windows 7, older Vista mini-PCs, etc.
The Macbook works perfectly fine with every other wireless network I´ve tried it on, both in my own home, public hotspots, university, other private networks etc. etc.

It all works if I plug the macbook directly into the router using a cable, it is the wireless configuration that doesn't work.

If I try with no security, it barely connects, but it keeps loosing connection unless the router is located just a few inches from the macbook

I tried with WEP and got the same lousy signal.

I tried WPA and cant connect at all, I get a connection timeout.

I upgraded the firmware of the router, no luck.

When I now try it without security I can no longer connect.

After endlessly googling this I see that a lot of people have problems with macs and belkin, but I have yet to find a definite solution.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 28, 2010)

Weak signal means loose antenna connection. Since it is only your MBP with the problematic signal, it must therefore be your MBP with the loose antenna.


----------



## sundin (Mar 28, 2010)

MisterMe said:


> Weak signal means loose antenna connection. Since it is only your MBP with the problematic signal, it must therefore be your MBP with the loose antenna.



Thank you for your reply.
As far as I know my macbook pro doesnt have an antenna, at least not an external one sticking out of the macbook itself.

If it was the antenna, I would have problems with every network, that is not the case. The only one causing problems is the Belkin network in the house I am currently visiting. 
I took the macbook from my home, where everything works just fine, to here, where nothing works, and back home, where everything works.

I am afraid I must conclude it is not the antenna of my mbp, but I appreciate your reply.


----------



## djackmac (Mar 28, 2010)

MisterMe said:


> Weak signal means loose antenna connection. Since it is only your MBP with the problematic signal, it must therefore be your MBP with the loose antenna.



I barely ever see loose antennas unless it was mishandled or not put back together properly after a repair, and like the OP stated, it would happen everywhere. Its a goofy configuration with the router that I suspect. The first thing I'd do is check for an ACL (access control list) or mac address filtering turned on. Worse case scenario, resetting the router firmware back to factory defaults and reconfiguring is recommended if you can't find the setting causing the issue.


----------



## sundin (Mar 28, 2010)

djackmac said:


> I barely ever see loose antennas unless it was mishandled or not put back together properly after a repair, and like the OP stated, it would happen everywhere. Its a goofy configuration with the router that I suspect. The first thing I'd do is check for an ACL (access control list) or mac address filtering turned on. Worse case scenario, resetting the router firmware back to factory defaults and reconfiguring is recommended if you can't find the setting causing the issue.



Hi, and thank you for your reply.
I was the person originally installing this router (it sits in my parents home).
I have not activated ACL or MAC filtering. It has never worked properly on my macbook (I had a PC at the time I installed it and it has always worked perfectly with Windows).

There is something fishy either in the Belkin router or in the way the MBP communicates with it.
I guess I have to start over with the factory default configuration, but since this is a relatively frequent problem, I would hope someone has solved it for this specific kind of router.


----------



## djackmac (Mar 28, 2010)

sundin said:


> I guess I have to start over with the factory default configuration, but since this is a relatively frequent problem, I would hope someone has solved it for this specific kind of router.



There should be something in the routers web interface for updating the firmware, if you really think that is the case. Its not uncommon that firmware gets corrupted either. Just resetting to factory defaults is usually a soft reset. But if that doesn't work you may want to opt for a hard reset. There should be something on belkin's support site for instructions on how to perform a hard reset for that model of router.


----------



## sundin (Mar 31, 2010)

I finally solved this problem myself. I set the Channel on the router to 6 instead of Auto, and the connection has been super stable ever since.


----------

